# Guess what I'm getting???



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

A mini dachsund!!!!!!!!!! :becky:
I know a private small breeder and she lives about 3 or 4 hours away from me (one state over) and she has recently bred and is waiting on the litter to be born. She doesnt breed often and these dogs are her life! They are raised in her home as family. She only homes her puppies with people she knows personally. The Dam of this litter is a dapple long haired dachshund and the Sire is a smooth coat black and tan. I'm sssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooo excited! I just cannot wait!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats! Are you getting a boy or girl?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you guys! I want a female (another girl, I know but I just love them) I guess I will see once they are born. I cant even decide long or short haired if there is both! These decisions! I'm not picky at all really regarding looks. I just want a healthy well bred puppy. The breeder also feeds her dogs almost fully raw diet (a little kibble now and then) And will wean my puppy to raw. She has 5 dachshunds and 2 labs. They have acres of land and a horse but their dogs are also inside and very well cared for. The puppies will be raised with the family in the home. That is very miportant to me.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Congrats! I love the long haired ones.  Dapple's are beautiful. So you will have four girls altogether?


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes 4 girls  I wouldn't mind a male at all. But I just love love love girls


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I normally like boy dogs. 

But with the little dachshunds, I like girls because they are easy to pick up with two hands underneath without encountering a wee-wee.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

BIG congratz!
just DONt forget teh pictures!!!!


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

xellil said:


> I normally like boy dogs.
> 
> But with the little dachshunds, I like girls because they are easy to pick up with two hands underneath without encountering a wee-wee.


I never thought of that but that is a very valid point


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww congrats and welcome to the club! LOL.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

xellil said:


> I normally like boy dogs.
> 
> But with the little dachshunds, I like girls because they are easy to pick up with two hands underneath without encountering a wee-wee.


It's easy to get over the occasional wee-wee encounter.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm so excited and just can't wait! I will be sure to post pics


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

AveryandAudrey said:


> A mini dachsund!!!!!!!!!! :becky:
> I know a private small breeder and she lives about 3 or 4 hours away from me (one state over) and she has recently bred and is waiting on the litter to be born. She doesnt breed often and these dogs are her life! They are raised in her home as family. She only homes her puppies with people she knows personally. The Dam of this litter is a dapple long haired dachshund and the Sire is a smooth coat black and tan. I'm sssssssssssssooooooooooooooooooooooo excited! I just cannot wait!


HEY! I know you 



xellil said:


> I normally like boy dogs.
> 
> But with the little dachshunds, I like girls because they are easy to pick up with two hands underneath without encountering a wee-wee.


Ha ha ha ha good point! I have one of each, and Mouse is def. easier to pick up!!! I find it very awkward to pick them up to begin with, their center of balance is way back. Most dogs you can pick up with one hand under their chest... not Doxies! LOL


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Be careful, you're on your way to becoming me. The crazy dog lady! :wink: Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

